
An Etiquette Guide for Cafe Working - JacobAldridge
http://www.melkettle.com/2016/06/guide-cafe-etiquette/
======
marklyon
Rule #1 - Tip well, with no connection to how much you spend. Tip based on the
time you spend there.

